
Show HN: There are good tech companies in Japan - etdev
https://japan-dev.com/
======
etdev
As a long-time resident of Japan, I've long been frustrated by the amount of
negativity surrounding discussion of Japan's tech industry. I knew there were
good companies here that hire developers but there wasn't a single site that
would just tell me what they were, so I built Japan Dev. It's an attempt to
provide an exhaustive list of the companies hiring developers in Japan, which
foreigners tend to actually find palatable. It's a side project that I'm
hoping to expand into a portal for foreign developers that want to live in
Japan. Let me know what you think!

